# Violetta Jacket baby/toddler (k)



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This little Jacket is knitted in DK 
The set comprises of a Jacket, Headband and a small bag for all those little essentials. 
The pattern looks like leafed stems and I have shown it here in greater detail

To fit 
18 - 20 - 22 - 24 inch chest

Jacket, Headband and Bag 
2 - 2 - 2 - 2 - 100grm balls DK Main

Pair of 3.25mm Needles 
Pair of 4mm for Needles 
Pair of 4.50mm Needles 
3 Buttons 
16 Embellishment (Optional)

TENSION 
22 x 28 sts = 10 x 10cms st.st for 4mm

Size Guide(these sizes are approximate)

18 - 20 - 22 - 24 inch chest 
3-6 months - 6-12 months - 18-24 months - 3 - 4 years

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £2.50 approx $4.50 US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/violetta-jacket

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/194372669/violetta-jacket?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute!xx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely cable work!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cute!!!! ;0)


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Adorable little jacket, great pattern


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Perfect outfits!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you for your kind comments


----------



## mswarped (Jan 22, 2014)

I purchased this just now. Love the outfit. I do have a question though. I noticed on the abbreviations you have sk2p and skp but they have the same instruction slip one knit passover slipped. Is this right? Or a typo?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely outfits. Bookmarked to show DGD when she next visits. Thanks.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for your kind remarks, yes it is typo and should read SK2P = Slip one, Knit 2 tog, pass slip stitch over
:-(



mswarped said:


> I purchased this just now. Love the outfit. I do have a question though. I noticed on the abbreviations you have sk2p and skp but they have the same instruction slip one knit passover slipped. Is this right? Or a typo?


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!! Gorgeous sweaters, beautiful design!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely lovely. Ordered and went to the top of list to knit.
Thank you.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Darling pattern. xo


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your purchase 



Nanjston said:


> Absolutely lovely. Ordered and went to the top of list to knit.
> Thank you.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous design.Beautiful work as always.Love all the added little touches.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design and your model looks so cute in it :thumbup:


----------



## Kath 1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you, lovely


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous baby cardigan, love it!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww! adorable!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely, I need to add this to my collection, thank you


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just finishing an order than am going to start this


----------



## mswarped (Jan 22, 2014)

Trying to figure out the sleeves and need some help. Instructions say to increase 1 st at beginning and end of row 5. Got that but then after you finish the 10 rows that place the pattern it says to "cont to inc. 1 st at each end of the 3rd and every following 8th row to 43 sts working extra stitches into the st.st work as follows. Work 2 more patterns."
Ok my question is since I increased 2 sts on row 5 from the first go around I now have 35 sts. How am I suppose to get 8 more sts by following the instructions. Do I just do the increases on rows 3 and 8 but not row 5 for the next 2 pattern go arounds?


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just love your pattern


----------



## mswarped (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm trying to knit this up and was wondering if it would be possible to get a little help with stitch count. Some numbers aren't adding up


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mswarped said:


> I'm trying to knit this up and was wondering if it would be possible to get a little help with stitch count. Some numbers aren't adding up


have you been answered yet on this as someone else is also quering this?


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

I understand you are having difficulties in figuring out the sleeve increases, after increasing on the 5th row you need to increase on every 8th row, so when you continue with the pattern the next increase would fall on row 3, then on row 1, then row 9 and so on
I hope this helps
Jill 



mswarped said:


> Trying to figure out the sleeves and need some help. Instructions say to increase 1 st at beginning and end of row 5. Got that but then after you finish the 10 rows that place the pattern it says to "cont to inc. 1 st at each end of the 3rd and every following 8th row to 43 sts working extra stitches into the st.st work as follows. Work 2 more patterns."
> Ok my question is since I increased 2 sts on row 5 from the first go around I now have 35 sts. How am I suppose to get 8 more sts by following the instructions. Do I just do the increases on rows 3 and 8 but not row 5 for the next 2 pattern go arounds?


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Could you PM me if you are still having problems 
Thanks 
Jill



mswarped said:


> I'm trying to knit this up and was wondering if it would be possible to get a little help with stitch count. Some numbers aren't adding up


----------

